# EVF for Canon DSLR



## DK (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Guys! I'm considering getting a Zeiss lens, but to focus accurately (via LiveView) on it I would need a tripod which is not always handy. Are there any 3rd party viewfinders that I can mount on a hot shoe and connect to the camera via mini-HDMI? And then use a magic-latern kind of software & focus peeking? (I don't do video, so I'm not familiar with this stuff)

I found a few things on the web, but these things are mostly for videographers and are either bulky, or just offer a possibility to look at the LCD using some kind of lens/viewfinder combination (not very convenient to say the least).

Thank you guys!


----------



## LostArk (Jan 28, 2013)

I can offer you a much better (and cheaper) solution. First, if your camera takes interchangeable focusing screens (all canon FF cameras except 5D3), install screen Eg-S, which will make subjects really snap into focus vs the stock screen. Zeiss lenses have focus confirmation, meaning even though you rack focus manually, you still get a focus confirmation light / beep. Focus confirmation via the camera's AF system is just as accurate as focusing via live view sans tripod. Enjoy your Zeiss!


----------



## zim (Jan 28, 2013)

LostArk said:


> I can offer you a much better (and cheaper) solution. First, if your camera takes interchangeable focusing screens (all canon FF cameras except 5D3), install screen Eg-S, which will make subjects really snap into focus vs the stock screen. Zeiss lenses have focus confirmation, meaning even though you rack focus manually, you still get a focus confirmation light / beep. Focus confirmation via the camera's AF system is just as accurate as focusing via live view sans tripod. Enjoy your Zeiss!



Interesting, does using the Eg-S with EF lenses lose you any functionality?


----------



## jhenderson0107 (Jan 28, 2013)

I mount a a SmallHD DP4 to monitor to the L bracket of my 5D3 connected to HDMI to achieve critical focus of my manual-focus lenses when capturing landscapes and nightscapes. Use of the external monitor DP4 provides several advantages. Primarily, it allows use of a hood to eliminate glare from ambient light. Secondly, it allows tilting the monitor at a convenient viewing angle. Thirdly, it provides focus peaking and other visual aids. 

I also use CamRanger (CR) which provides remote RF tethering to iOS devices, including live view and capture. The SmallHD and CR each have their strengths and weaknesses. But both are superior to using the VF or LCD back for critical focus in certain manual-focus scenarios.


----------



## rs (Jan 28, 2013)

zim said:


> LostArk said:
> 
> 
> > I can offer you a much better (and cheaper) solution. First, if your camera takes interchangeable focusing screens (all canon FF cameras except 5D3), install screen Eg-S, which will make subjects really snap into focus vs the stock screen. Zeiss lenses have focus confirmation, meaning even though you rack focus manually, you still get a focus confirmation light / beep. Focus confirmation via the camera's AF system is just as accurate as focusing via live view sans tripod. Enjoy your Zeiss!
> ...


The viewfinder gets a fair bit darker compared to the stock focus screen if you're using slow lenses (f2.8 and faster is the same, f4 is noticeable, f5.6 is much darker). Other than that, no issues at all.


----------



## zim (Jan 28, 2013)

rs said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > LostArk said:
> ...



cheers, good to know that


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 28, 2013)

The Zacuto EVF works very well and has peaking which makes it very easy to focus. But unless you're shooting alot of video I can't really recommend it. The Zeiss glass still has focus confirmation, and I don't think it will work if an EVF is hooked up. It's alot easier to hit focus with Zeiss glass compared to Canon glass in MF mode, the throw on the focus ring is much longer and they are so damned sharp it's pretty easy to tell when it's in focus.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jan 28, 2013)

zim said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



There's also the Katzeye focus screens, which have the same focusing ability as the Eg-S screens, but also have a split prism and a micro prism collar, much like old film SLRs had. I have one, and the micro prism is the most helpful part, in my opinion. The split might distract some people


----------



## DK (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you guys for your advices.

Regarding the focus screens - I plan to get a 5d3 in the future (hopefully), so changing the focus screens is not a reliable option when investing in an expensive Zeiss lens, and I still feel like i need to stress my eye, especially in a dark enviroment when focusing via viewfinder. The Zakuto EVF is too bulky (we're talking about this: http://www.zacuto.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/dslrevf.jpg , right?). The external focus screens are not an option either (at least for me). 

I'm not a videographer, so I would use it only for shooting stills and I'm totally attached to looking into a "hole" in the camera (the viewfinder), or tripod + live-view.

So, it looks like there's nothing on the market that would fit my need?


----------



## LostArk (Jan 29, 2013)

Unfortunately, no.

Hopefully Canon will wise up and start including hybrid viewfinders on DSLRs.


----------



## drjlo (Jan 29, 2013)

DK said:


> Thank you guys for your advices.
> 
> Regarding the focus screens - I plan to get a 5d3 in the future (hopefully), so changing the focus screens is not a reliable option when investing in an expensive Zeiss lens, and I still feel like i need to stress my eye, especially in a dark enviroment when focusing via viewfinder. The Zakuto EVF is too bulky (we're talking about this: http://www.zacuto.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/dslrevf.jpg , right?). The external focus screens are not an option either (at least for me).
> 
> ...



Which Zeiss were you planning to get? I have gone down the Zeiss route with my Canon bodies before; in the end, I did not feel Zeiss did anything better than the top Canon lenses. In fact, I felt top Canon lenses had more neutral color rendition than Zeiss. Throw in Canon AF ability and how expensive Zeiss lenses are anyway, and there really is no reason to go with Zeiss IMO. 

With Zeiss manual focus lens and adapted Canon manual focus lens, live view focusing with zoom-in is the way to go for critical work, and one does not necessarily need tripod for this..


----------



## DK (Jan 29, 2013)

drjlo said:


> DK said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys for your advices.
> ...



I Distagon T* 21mm f/2.8 ZE. There's no match to this on Canon. Only 24 & 17, but both are not quite 21. So it's either 24 and 17 or 21. 21 makes much more sense to me.


----------

